# TV Shows that suck



## Gracie

*Gold Rush*...cuz it's a crock of shit and they never really hit a huge load that I have seen.

*The Hunt For Bigfoot* shows cuz it's stupid.

Any and all *Housewives* shows cuz they are stupid.

*American Pickers* because they have NO CLUE what shit really is worth.

*Curse Of Oak Island* cuz they never find diddly squat so why watch for an hour. It's stupid too.

*Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.

*Storage Wars*...because it's stupid. And fake. And the "stars" of it suck.

Anything I'm missing?


----------



## Hossfly

Gracie said:


> *Gold Rush*...cuz it's a crock of shit and they never really hit a huge load that I have seen.
> 
> *The Hunt For Bigfoot* shows cuz it's stupid.
> 
> Any and all *Housewives* shows cuz they are stupid.
> 
> *American Pickers* because they have NO CLUE what shit really is worth.
> 
> *Curse Of Oak Island* cuz they never find diddly squat so why watch for an hour. It's stupid too.
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> *Storage Wars*...because it's stupid. And fake. And the "stars" of it suck.
> 
> Anything I'm missing?


MSNBC


----------



## MaryL

Fantasy Island.  Starsky and Hutch, Little house on the prairie. Sorry, kids. They were cloying and  ham handed dreck.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam

Anything with "&" in the title.


----------



## Moonglow

Happy frickin' Days


----------



## Gracie

Those House Hunting shows....Islands, Living Hawaii, etc. They get shown 3 houses and have to choose which one. Gimme a break. My sister looked for 2 years before she found a house she COULD buy. All her offers...full price..were declined. Shiller Realtors galore. They would use her offers to let other hunters know so the other ones offered MORE. And, the people hunting for the houses always have the DUMBEST demands. I hate that show.


----------



## Gracie

Tanked....the fish tank show. Tacky, cheesy, ugly.


----------



## Gracie

Treehouse Masters.....the tree houses are cool, but the guy that builds them is an irritant.


----------



## Gracie

Alaskan Bush People.....plain ol crappola. Rotten teeth family, dumb accents from not having any schooling, CON ARTISTS. The whole clan has been busted. The show is so totally fake it's sickening.


----------



## Moonglow

Gracie said:


> Alaskan Bush People.....plain ol crappola. Rotten teeth family, dumb accents from not having any schooling, CON ARTISTS. The whole clan has been busted. The show is so totally fake it's sickening.


They have had ads on Craigslist in the past asking for those kind of families that have ideas for reality shows to be in...


----------



## Hossfly

Gracie said:


> Those House Hunting shows....Islands, Living Hawaii, etc. They get shown 3 houses and have to choose which one. Gimme a break. My sister looked for 2 years before she found a house she COULD buy. All her offers...full price..were declined. Shiller Realtors galore. They would use her offers to let other hunters know so the other ones offered MORE. And, the people hunting for the houses always have the DUMBEST demands. I hate that show.


Then the first thing they do is have contractors tearing down walls, relocating stairs,remodeling the kitchen,etc. They wind up spending more money than they would building a house from scratch.


----------



## MaryL

Oh, yeah, "Walker Texas ranger".  Oh my god. My mother, friends of mine gobbled this show up. I never said a word. It was like watching  dictionary  show based on stupid. I giver her a ya and a hi ya!


----------



## Vigilante

Why watch TV when there are so many INTERESTING things on the net? There must be a TRILLION video's on Youtube, start with A and you'll never finish looking at all sorts of things you never thought about!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Gracie said:


> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.



The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.


----------



## Moonglow

Vigilante said:


> Why watch TV when there are so many INTERESTING things on the net? There must be a TRILLION video's on Youtube, start with A and you'll never finish looking at all sorts of things you never thought about!


I stopped watching TV after Happy Days, there was so much more to do in the world than just watch TV.....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Vigilante said:


> Why watch TV when there are so many INTERESTING things on the net? There must be a TRILLION video's on Youtube, start with A and you'll never finish looking at all sorts of things you never thought about!



Saying to watch youtube exclusively is akin to saying diet on chips, soda and ice cream.


----------



## Moonglow

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
Click to expand...

Do the antiques answer?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Moonglow said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why watch TV when there are so many INTERESTING things on the net? There must be a TRILLION video's on Youtube, start with A and you'll never finish looking at all sorts of things you never thought about!
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching TV after Happy Days, there was so much more to do in the world than just watch TV.....
Click to expand...


Damn, you're that old; and you troll like a thirteen-year-old boy? That's just sad; sadder than I had imagined.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do the antiques answer?
Click to expand...


*upon / with regards to / of / about / etc


----------



## MaryL

You tube didn't exist ten tears ago, either. Before, we got pre programed drek like Charlie's angels  or the mod squad. But then we got gems like Northern exposure or Picket fences too .Seinfeld.


----------



## Nutz

Anything on the Discovery Channel or History Channel (Pawn Star Network).  Fake reality TV like Amish Mafia, Gold Rush etc.


----------



## Moonglow

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do the antiques answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *upon / with regards to / of / about / etc
Click to expand...

expletive-deleted


----------



## Gracie

I'm watching TreeHouse show right now. That guy is ANNOYING. NOT FUNNY. He is like a stand up comedian that needs rotten tomaters thrown at him. Oy. But...the tree houses he builds? OMG. Fantastic.


----------



## westwall

Gracie said:


> *Gold Rush*...cuz it's a crock of shit and they never really hit a huge load that I have seen.
> 
> *The Hunt For Bigfoot* shows cuz it's stupid.
> 
> Any and all *Housewives* shows cuz they are stupid.
> 
> *American Pickers* because they have NO CLUE what shit really is worth.
> 
> *Curse Of Oak Island* cuz they never find diddly squat so why watch for an hour. It's stupid too.
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> *Storage Wars*...because it's stupid. And fake. And the "stars" of it suck.
> 
> Anything I'm missing?






Anything having to do with a kardashian.  Anything.


----------



## Vigilante

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why watch TV when there are so many INTERESTING things on the net? There must be a TRILLION video's on Youtube, start with A and you'll never finish looking at all sorts of things you never thought about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying to watch youtube exclusively is akin to saying diet on chips, soda and ice cream.
Click to expand...


I didn't say exclusively, but it certainly has more than enough variety to keep one interested for 8 hours a day!


----------



## Gracie

I only watch tv at night. But I am online at the same time, too. I am reading, typing, watching vids on youtube and shows on tv but pause the vids until a commercial comes on the tv show...then mute that...go back to the vid or the thread or the website...then watch the show some more...wash, rinse repeat.


----------



## Politico

Hossfly said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those House Hunting shows....Islands, Living Hawaii, etc. They get shown 3 houses and have to choose which one. Gimme a break. My sister looked for 2 years before she found a house she COULD buy. All her offers...full price..were declined. Shiller Realtors galore. They would use her offers to let other hunters know so the other ones offered MORE. And, the people hunting for the houses always have the DUMBEST demands. I hate that show.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the first thing they do is have contractors tearing down walls, relocating stairs,remodeling the kitchen,etc. They wind up spending more money than they would building a house from scratch.
Click to expand...

Speaking of that. I am amazed that show like Love it or List it has not been sued.


----------



## Roadrunner

MaryL said:


> Fantasy Island.  Starsky and Hutch, Little house on the prairie. Sorry, kids. They were cloying and  ham handed dreck.


Damn, I thought I was old.


----------



## Roadrunner

Moonglow said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why watch TV when there are so many INTERESTING things on the net? There must be a TRILLION video's on Youtube, start with A and you'll never finish looking at all sorts of things you never thought about!
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching TV after Happy Days, there was so much more to do in the world than just watch TV.....
Click to expand...

I severely cut back when they replaced Clayton Moore with a fag, in the Lone Ranger series.


----------



## Moonglow

Roadrunner said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasy Island.  Starsky and Hutch, Little house on the prairie. Sorry, kids. They were cloying and  ham handed dreck.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I thought I was old.
Click to expand...

My Mom had a Torino just like the one in that lame show...and it sucked like the show...


----------



## Darkwind

Why not do something crazy....I don't know...like turn the TV off and read a book?


----------



## featherlite

Any and all reality TV shows. I think the whole idea started out as something kinda different and cool...but  they all come across as attention seeking doofs. 
Except for Ozzy and his family. They are so naturally bizarre that it worked lol


----------



## Mad Scientist

Triumph met up with the Real Housewives of Atlanta and let them all have it!


----------



## Hossfly

Roadrunner said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fantasy Island.  Starsky and Hutch, Little house on the prairie. Sorry, kids. They were cloying and  ham handed dreck.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I thought I was old.
Click to expand...

What about Kukla, Fran and Ollie?  Captain Video? Amos and Andy? Those are 40s and 50s shows.


----------



## Michelle420

Cutthroat Kitchen


----------



## ChrisL

Any of those "reality" shows, like the Housewives, etc.  Horrible.  Let's get those bitches off the air.  Lol.  

I do like REAL reality shows though, like Cops, The First 48, etc.  Those are really good.


----------



## rightwinger

Reality TV is not real


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Reality TV is not real



Cops and The First 48 is.  Ever see The First 48?  It's a really interesting show, solving murders and stuff.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Vigilante said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why watch TV when there are so many INTERESTING things on the net? There must be a TRILLION video's on Youtube, start with A and you'll never finish looking at all sorts of things you never thought about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saying to watch youtube exclusively is akin to saying diet on chips, soda and ice cream.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say exclusively, but it certainly has more than enough variety to keep one interested for 8 hours a day!
Click to expand...


You can get Netflix and Hulu Plus for under $20 a month. And then, if you're into sports, you can get a full league of sports for $200. And then there's Redbox as well. All, in all a year of entertainment for as cheap as $100 to $500. Youtube is good; but it's the salt and pepper of entertainment. It's not meant to be the meal; just the spice.


----------



## Desperado

For Starters:
Oprah
Any TV ministry show that asks for a donation for salvation.
Saturday Night Live
Any tv show featuring an actor from Saturday Night Live


----------



## Roadrunner

Darkwind said:


> Why not do something crazy....I don't know...like turn the TV off and read a book?


I have read thousands of books.

My eyes are shot.

Thinking Kindle or something like that.


----------



## Roadrunner

rightwinger said:


> Reality TV is not real


Another "NO SHIT SHERLOCK" moment.


----------



## Toro

All Reality TV Shows.

They ALL suck.

All of them.

Except for Ozzy's.  That was hilarious.  

But only when Ozzy was on.  Otherwise, it sucked too.


----------



## ChrisL

Toro said:


> All Reality TV Shows.
> 
> They ALL suck.
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Except for Ozzy's.  That was hilarious.
> 
> But only when Ozzy was on.  Otherwise, it sucked too.



No way, Cops and The First 48 are both great and entertaining shows.  Also, they are real.


----------



## Roadrunner

Toro said:


> All Reality TV Shows.
> 
> They ALL suck.
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Except for Ozzy's.  That was hilarious.
> 
> But only when Ozzy was on.  Otherwise, it sucked too.


Ozzie Nelson???


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Wouldn't it be easier to say what doesn't suck?
Walking Dead
Game of Thrones
Orange is the New Black
Breaking Bad
American Horror Story
All kind of Documentaries


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Reality TV Shows.
> 
> They ALL suck.
> 
> All of them.
> 
> Except for Ozzy's.  That was hilarious.
> 
> But only when Ozzy was on.  Otherwise, it sucked too.
> 
> 
> 
> Ozzie Nelson???
Click to expand...


Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## Harry Dresden

MaryL said:


> Oh, yeah, "Walker Texas ranger".  Oh my god. My mother, friends of mine gobbled this show up. I never said a word. It was like watching  dictionary  show based on stupid. I giver her a ya and a hi ya!


hey!...i liked that show.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
Click to expand...

the bullshit with Chumlee drove me to not watch anymore....


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, "Walker Texas ranger".  Oh my god. My mother, friends of mine gobbled this show up. I never said a word. It was like watching  dictionary  show based on stupid. I giver her a ya and a hi ya!
> 
> 
> 
> hey!...i liked that show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the bullshit with Chumlee drove me to not watch anymore....
Click to expand...


I could never stand those pawn shop shows.  BOOORRRRIIINNNGGGG.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Harry Dresden said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, "Walker Texas ranger".  Oh my god. My mother, friends of mine gobbled this show up. I never said a word. It was like watching  dictionary  show based on stupid. I giver her a ya and a hi ya!
> 
> 
> 
> hey!...i liked that show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the bullshit with Chumlee drove me to not watch anymore....
Click to expand...


Yea, I didn't like their scripted drama.


----------



## Harry Dresden

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, "Walker Texas ranger".  Oh my god. My mother, friends of mine gobbled this show up. I never said a word. It was like watching  dictionary  show based on stupid. I giver her a ya and a hi ya!
> 
> 
> 
> hey!...i liked that show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the bullshit with Chumlee drove me to not watch anymore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could never stand those pawn shop shows.  BOOORRRRIIINNNGGGG.
Click to expand...

i used to just like to see what kind of stuff came in the shop......the shit with chumlee ruined the show....


----------



## Harry Dresden

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, "Walker Texas ranger".  Oh my god. My mother, friends of mine gobbled this show up. I never said a word. It was like watching  dictionary  show based on stupid. I giver her a ya and a hi ya!
> 
> 
> 
> hey!...i liked that show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the bullshit with Chumlee drove me to not watch anymore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea, I didn't like their scripted drama.
Click to expand...

there was no need for it....


----------



## ChrisL

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, "Walker Texas ranger".  Oh my god. My mother, friends of mine gobbled this show up. I never said a word. It was like watching  dictionary  show based on stupid. I giver her a ya and a hi ya!
> 
> 
> 
> hey!...i liked that show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the bullshit with Chumlee drove me to not watch anymore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could never stand those pawn shop shows.  BOOORRRRIIINNNGGGG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i used to just like to see what kind of stuff came in the shop......the shit with chumlee ruined the show....
Click to expand...


I've only watched them a few times.  It really pisses me off that they have these shows on channels like the History Channel and Discovery Channel though, AND they will play them all night long.  What a rip off!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, "Walker Texas ranger".  Oh my god. My mother, friends of mine gobbled this show up. I never said a word. It was like watching  dictionary  show based on stupid. I giver her a ya and a hi ya!
> 
> 
> 
> hey!...i liked that show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the bullshit with Chumlee drove me to not watch anymore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could never stand those pawn shop shows.  BOOORRRRIIINNNGGGG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i used to just like to see what kind of stuff came in the shop......the shit with chumlee ruined the show....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only watched them a few times.  It really pisses me off that they have these shows on channels like the History Channel and Discovery Channel though, AND they will play them all night long.  What a rip off!
Click to expand...


History channel used to have great shows about actual history...


----------



## mdk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, "Walker Texas ranger".  Oh my god. My mother, friends of mine gobbled this show up. I never said a word. It was like watching  dictionary  show based on stupid. I giver her a ya and a hi ya!
> 
> 
> 
> hey!...i liked that show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the bullshit with Chumlee drove me to not watch anymore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could never stand those pawn shop shows.  BOOORRRRIIINNNGGGG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i used to just like to see what kind of stuff came in the shop......the shit with chumlee ruined the show....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only watched them a few times.  It really pisses me off that they have these shows on channels like the History Channel and Discovery Channel though, AND they will play them all night long.  What a rip off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History channel used to have great shows about actual history...
Click to expand...


Now it is all poppycock about ancient aliens and reality television programs.


----------



## mdk

I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.


----------



## Gracie

History needs to do what Discovery is doing...dumping all the fake shit. 
TV needs to wise up. Too many other venues to watch shows instead of crappola.

And..I HATE Chumlee.


----------



## Roadrunner

mdk said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey!...i liked that show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bullshit with Chumlee drove me to not watch anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never stand those pawn shop shows.  BOOORRRRIIINNNGGGG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i used to just like to see what kind of stuff came in the shop......the shit with chumlee ruined the show....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only watched them a few times.  It really pisses me off that they have these shows on channels like the History Channel and Discovery Channel though, AND they will play them all night long.  What a rip off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History channel used to have great shows about actual history...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it is all poppycock about ancient aliens and reality television programs.
Click to expand...

You left out cryptozoologists and AGW theorists.


----------



## mdk

Roadrunner said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could never stand those pawn shop shows.  BOOORRRRIIINNNGGGG.
> 
> 
> 
> i used to just like to see what kind of stuff came in the shop......the shit with chumlee ruined the show....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only watched them a few times.  It really pisses me off that they have these shows on channels like the History Channel and Discovery Channel though, AND they will play them all night long.  What a rip off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History channel used to have great shows about actual history...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now it is all poppycock about ancient aliens and reality television programs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You left out cryptozoologists and AGW theorists.
Click to expand...


What a mess that station has become in the last decade or so. When I was growing up the History Channel was great but now it is utter hogwash.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, the only newer shows that are worth watching these days is Last Man Standing, Baby Daddy, Girl Meets World, and my most favorite...Blue Bloods!   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.



OMG, I'm so glad I'm not alone with that.  I find those nerds insufferable.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

mdk said:


> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.



If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.


----------



## Roadrunner

TheGreatGatsby said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
Click to expand...

God, I saw a clip for that show.

That fat woman was chugging eggnog from a half gallon carton.

I thought I was going to puke.


----------



## mdk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't know. I've never watched a single episode of Mike and Molly.


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I'm so glad I'm not alone with that.  I find those nerds insufferable.
Click to expand...


Those voices of theirs are horrible. Grating even.


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
Click to expand...


Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.


----------



## ChrisL

Roadrunner said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God, I saw a clip for that show.
> 
> That fat woman was chugging eggnog from a half gallon carton.
> 
> I thought I was going to puke.
Click to expand...


Really?  I think she's hilarious.    I want to see that movie Tammy too.  Looks really funny.


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
Click to expand...


As a former heavy person I can agree. I am still funny but I am much hotter and happier now. lol.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a former heavy person I can agree. I am still funny but I am much hotter and happier now. lol.
Click to expand...


It's true though.  Fat comedians always seem to be funnier for some reason.


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a former heavy person I can agree. I am still funny but I am much hotter and happier now. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true though.  Fat comedians always seem to be funnier for some reason.
Click to expand...


That depends, if their jokes are only about being heavy it can wear thin fairly quickly.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a former heavy person I can agree. I am still funny but I am much hotter and happier now. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true though.  Fat comedians always seem to be funnier for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That depends, if their jokes are only about being heavy it can wear thin fairly quickly.
Click to expand...


True.  Who was the funniest of the 3 Stooges?  Curly.


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a former heavy person I can agree. I am still funny but I am much hotter and happier now. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true though.  Fat comedians always seem to be funnier for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That depends, if their jokes are only about being heavy it can wear thin fairly quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  Who was the funniest of the 3 Stooges?  Curly.
Click to expand...


I was always partial to Shemp. My local theatre has a Stooges marathon once a month and it is byob. Always a blast.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a former heavy person I can agree. I am still funny but I am much hotter and happier now. lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's true though.  Fat comedians always seem to be funnier for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That depends, if their jokes are only about being heavy it can wear thin fairly quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True.  Who was the funniest of the 3 Stooges?  Curly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was always partial to Shemp. My local theatre has a Stooges marathon once a month and it is byob. Always a blast.
Click to expand...


I always liked Curly the best.  Hey Moe!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
Click to expand...


The jokes are terrible; and fat people shouldn't have their unhealthy lifestyles glorified.


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jokes are terrible; and fat people shouldn't have their unhealthy lifestyles glorified.
Click to expand...


Some are.  Some are pretty funny.  There really aren't very many good sitcoms out there to choose from.  My favorites were Seinfeld, King of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond, but those are all off air now.   

Sure, it's unhealthy.  I don't really consider that when I'm watching comedy though.  I think the woman who plays Molly is pretty funny though.  The stupid sister too.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jokes are terrible; and fat people shouldn't have their unhealthy lifestyles glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are.  Some are pretty funny.  There really aren't very many good sitcoms out there to choose from.  My favorites were Seinfeld, King of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond, but those are all off air now.
> 
> Sure, it's unhealthy.  I don't really consider that when I'm watching comedy though.  I think the woman who plays Molly is pretty funny though.  The stupid sister too.
Click to expand...


King Of Queens is funny; and Doug is hefty. But it's not like Mike and Molly in which they are making a series of lame fat jokes. It's cos Kevin James is hilarious and actually talented.

Everybody Loves Raymond is like a modern day I Love Lucy; it's too canned for me.

Seinfeld is great. If you're looking for something funny, try watching 'How I Met Your Mother' on Netflix. It's really good. Also, you might want to check out 'Hot In Cleveland.' It's a diamond in the rough.


----------



## Politico

Roadrunner said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why watch TV when there are so many INTERESTING things on the net? There must be a TRILLION video's on Youtube, start with A and you'll never finish looking at all sorts of things you never thought about!
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped watching TV after Happy Days, there was so much more to do in the world than just watch TV.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I severely cut back when they replaced Clayton Moore with a fag, in the Lone Ranger series.
Click to expand...

I hate it when uneducated people say stupid crap. Clayton Moore was not replace. He quit over a salary dispute. John Hart filled in during that time. Moore did the last three seasons.

On another note what is up with that America Unearthed series? That Scott Wolter is nuts. He thinks The Davinci Code is real.


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jokes are terrible; and fat people shouldn't have their unhealthy lifestyles glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are.  Some are pretty funny.  There really aren't very many good sitcoms out there to choose from.  My favorites were Seinfeld, King of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond, but those are all off air now.
> 
> Sure, it's unhealthy.  I don't really consider that when I'm watching comedy though.  I think the woman who plays Molly is pretty funny though.  The stupid sister too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King Of Queens is funny; and Doug is hefty. But it's not like Mike and Molly in which they are making a series of lame fat jokes. It's cos Kevin James is hilarious and actually talented.
> 
> Everybody Loves Raymond is like a modern day I Love Lucy; it's too canned for me.
> 
> Seinfeld is great. If you're looking for something funny, try watching 'How I Met Your Mother' on Netflix. It's really good. Also, you might want to check out 'Hot In Cleveland.' It's a diamond in the rough.
Click to expand...


Oh come on, how can you not like Everybody Loves?  Frank is a riot.    I love that show.  

I've seen How I Met Your Mother before.  Not a big fan of that one.    I've watched Rules of Engagement a couple of times.  That's pretty funny.  It has David Spader in it and the guy who played Puddy in Seinfeld.


----------



## rightwinger

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, "Walker Texas ranger".  Oh my god. My mother, friends of mine gobbled this show up. I never said a word. It was like watching  dictionary  show based on stupid. I giver her a ya and a hi ya!
> 
> 
> 
> hey!...i liked that show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the bullshit with Chumlee drove me to not watch anymore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could never stand those pawn shop shows.  BOOORRRRIIINNNGGGG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i used to just like to see what kind of stuff came in the shop......the shit with chumlee ruined the show....
Click to expand...

 
It became like Orange County Choppers....made up family drama
Antique Roadshow was always about the antiques and their story. They didn't need to create fistfights in the aisle


----------



## jon_berzerk

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
Click to expand...



yeah the Vegas one is pretty interesting if you over look the skits 

i also like antiques road show


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

ChrisL said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jokes are terrible; and fat people shouldn't have their unhealthy lifestyles glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are.  Some are pretty funny.  There really aren't very many good sitcoms out there to choose from.  My favorites were Seinfeld, King of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond, but those are all off air now.
> 
> Sure, it's unhealthy.  I don't really consider that when I'm watching comedy though.  I think the woman who plays Molly is pretty funny though.  The stupid sister too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King Of Queens is funny; and Doug is hefty. But it's not like Mike and Molly in which they are making a series of lame fat jokes. It's cos Kevin James is hilarious and actually talented.
> 
> Everybody Loves Raymond is like a modern day I Love Lucy; it's too canned for me.
> 
> Seinfeld is great. If you're looking for something funny, try watching 'How I Met Your Mother' on Netflix. It's really good. Also, you might want to check out 'Hot In Cleveland.' It's a diamond in the rough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, how can you not like Everybody Loves?  Frank is a riot.    I love that show.
> 
> I've seen How I Met Your Mother before.  Not a big fan of that one.    I've watched Rules of Engagement a couple of times.  That's pretty funny.  It has David Spader in it and the guy who played Puddy in Seinfeld.
Click to expand...


Everybody Loves Raymond - mind numbing. You think you like it but ultimately get nothing from it. It's canned ham. I'd watch it with a nine-year-old.....it's that level. It's no better than Family Matters or whatever have you.


----------



## rightwinger

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jokes are terrible; and fat people shouldn't have their unhealthy lifestyles glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are.  Some are pretty funny.  There really aren't very many good sitcoms out there to choose from.  My favorites were Seinfeld, King of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond, but those are all off air now.
> 
> Sure, it's unhealthy.  I don't really consider that when I'm watching comedy though.  I think the woman who plays Molly is pretty funny though.  The stupid sister too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King Of Queens is funny; and Doug is hefty. But it's not like Mike and Molly in which they are making a series of lame fat jokes. It's cos Kevin James is hilarious and actually talented.
> 
> Everybody Loves Raymond is like a modern day I Love Lucy; it's too canned for me.
> 
> Seinfeld is great. If you're looking for something funny, try watching 'How I Met Your Mother' on Netflix. It's really good. Also, you might want to check out 'Hot In Cleveland.' It's a diamond in the rough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, how can you not like Everybody Loves?  Frank is a riot.    I love that show.
> 
> I've seen How I Met Your Mother before.  Not a big fan of that one.    I've watched Rules of Engagement a couple of times.  That's pretty funny.  It has David Spader in it and the guy who played Puddy in Seinfeld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody Loves Raymond - mind numbing. You think you like it but ultimately get nothing from it. It's canned ham. I'd watch it with a nine-year-old.....it's that level. It's no better than Family Matters or whatever have you.
Click to expand...

It is a show people can relate to on a personal level.......my wife does that, he is just like my husband, Marie makes my mother in law look like a saint

Great sitcom


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The jokes are terrible; and fat people shouldn't have their unhealthy lifestyles glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some are.  Some are pretty funny.  There really aren't very many good sitcoms out there to choose from.  My favorites were Seinfeld, King of Queens and Everybody Loves Raymond, but those are all off air now.
> 
> Sure, it's unhealthy.  I don't really consider that when I'm watching comedy though.  I think the woman who plays Molly is pretty funny though.  The stupid sister too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King Of Queens is funny; and Doug is hefty. But it's not like Mike and Molly in which they are making a series of lame fat jokes. It's cos Kevin James is hilarious and actually talented.
> 
> Everybody Loves Raymond is like a modern day I Love Lucy; it's too canned for me.
> 
> Seinfeld is great. If you're looking for something funny, try watching 'How I Met Your Mother' on Netflix. It's really good. Also, you might want to check out 'Hot In Cleveland.' It's a diamond in the rough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on, how can you not like Everybody Loves?  Frank is a riot.    I love that show.
> 
> I've seen How I Met Your Mother before.  Not a big fan of that one.    I've watched Rules of Engagement a couple of times.  That's pretty funny.  It has David Spader in it and the guy who played Puddy in Seinfeld.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody Loves Raymond - mind numbing. You think you like it but ultimately get nothing from it. It's canned ham. I'd watch it with a nine-year-old.....it's that level. It's no better than Family Matters or whatever have you.
Click to expand...


Well, to each her or his own, and I like that show.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> *Gold Rush*...cuz it's a crock of shit and they never really hit a huge load that I have seen.
> 
> [...]


What would you consider to be a "huge load."  

I watch _Gold Rush_ now and then and none of the miners have hit what I would consider a _bonanza._  Most have worked very hard for the relatively small amounts of gold they've found.


----------



## Gracie

Have I mentioned LA Little Women? Do they not realize they act idiotic? I catch it sometimes..but mostly I try to avoid it. One cries CONSTANTLY, two are bullies. The only one that seems sane is the russian gal.

I watched parts of it tonight. Next week, there will be dwarf tossing I guess. Two of the husbands get into a fight. I think I will pass on watching that one. It's embarassing to watch them embarrass themselves.


----------



## Politico

MikeK said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Gold Rush*...cuz it's a crock of shit and they never really hit a huge load that I have seen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> What would you consider to be a "huge load."
> 
> I watch _Gold Rush_ now and then and none of the miners have hit what I would consider a _bonanza._  Most have worked very hard for the relatively small amounts of gold they've found.
Click to expand...

At least they hit something. The guys on Finding Bigfoot and Ghosthunters have been on for years and have never found anything.


----------



## rightwinger

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yeah, "Walker Texas ranger".  Oh my god. My mother, friends of mine gobbled this show up. I never said a word. It was like watching  dictionary  show based on stupid. I giver her a ya and a hi ya!
> 
> 
> 
> hey!...i liked that show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the bullshit with Chumlee drove me to not watch anymore....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could never stand those pawn shop shows.  BOOORRRRIIINNNGGGG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i used to just like to see what kind of stuff came in the shop......the shit with chumlee ruined the show....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only watched them a few times.  It really pisses me off that they have these shows on channels like the History Channel and Discovery Channel though, AND they will play them all night long.  What a rip off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History channel used to have great shows about actual history...
Click to expand...

 
When it used to be the Hitler Channel. I used to watch Biography every night


----------



## ChrisL

Politico said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Gold Rush*...cuz it's a crock of shit and they never really hit a huge load that I have seen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> What would you consider to be a "huge load."
> 
> I watch _Gold Rush_ now and then and none of the miners have hit what I would consider a _bonanza._  Most have worked very hard for the relatively small amounts of gold they've found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they hit something. The guys on Finding Bigfoot and Ghosthunters have been on for years and have never found anything.
Click to expand...


Those shows suck.  Did you hear that?  OMG, DUDE, did you hear THAT?    They think every sound is a ghost or a big foot, when it could be practically anything.  So stupid.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey!...i liked that show.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bullshit with Chumlee drove me to not watch anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never stand those pawn shop shows.  BOOORRRRIIINNNGGGG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i used to just like to see what kind of stuff came in the shop......the shit with chumlee ruined the show....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only watched them a few times.  It really pisses me off that they have these shows on channels like the History Channel and Discovery Channel though, AND they will play them all night long.  What a rip off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History channel used to have great shows about actual history...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it used to be the Hitler Channel. I used to watch Biography every night
Click to expand...


The Hitler Channel?  Never heard of it.    Do you mean the History Channel?


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could never stand those pawn shop shows.  BOOORRRRIIINNNGGGG.
> 
> 
> 
> i used to just like to see what kind of stuff came in the shop......the shit with chumlee ruined the show....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only watched them a few times.  It really pisses me off that they have these shows on channels like the History Channel and Discovery Channel though, AND they will play them all night long.  What a rip off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History channel used to have great shows about actual history...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it used to be the Hitler Channel. I used to watch Biography every night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hitler Channel?  Never heard of it.    Do you mean the History Channel?
Click to expand...

 
When the History Channel started out they used to show alot of WWII documentaries. They used to be jokingly called the Hitler Channel because every time you turned it on they had something about the Nazis

But now they have sold out to Ancient Aliens, searches for Bigfoot and Pawn Stars


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could never stand those pawn shop shows.  BOOORRRRIIINNNGGGG.
> 
> 
> 
> i used to just like to see what kind of stuff came in the shop......the shit with chumlee ruined the show....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've only watched them a few times.  It really pisses me off that they have these shows on channels like the History Channel and Discovery Channel though, AND they will play them all night long.  What a rip off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History channel used to have great shows about actual history...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it used to be the Hitler Channel. I used to watch Biography every night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hitler Channel?  Never heard of it.    Do you mean the History Channel?
Click to expand...


Years ago The History Channel seemingly only contained programs predominately about WWII. That is around the same time I stopped watching and ordered the The History Channel 2 which had more interesting programs about World History. Sadly it slipped into the reality show nonsense and jazz about aliens as well.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> i used to just like to see what kind of stuff came in the shop......the shit with chumlee ruined the show....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only watched them a few times.  It really pisses me off that they have these shows on channels like the History Channel and Discovery Channel though, AND they will play them all night long.  What a rip off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> History channel used to have great shows about actual history...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it used to be the Hitler Channel. I used to watch Biography every night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hitler Channel?  Never heard of it.    Do you mean the History Channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years ago The History Channel seemingly only contained programs predominately about WWII. That is around the same time I stopped watching and ordered the The History Channel 2 which had more interesting programs about World History. Sadly it slipped into the reality show nonsense and jazz about aliens as well.
Click to expand...


Yes, I remember when the History channel and Discovery channel actually showed programs that were related to the history and discovery.  Lol.  I think with cable TV, you should be able to pick and choose all of your own channels, that would put some pressure on some of these networks to put out some quality programming instead of taking the easy, cheap way out and showing reruns of pawn shop shows all night long.  It's a total rip off!


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Gold Rush*...cuz it's a crock of shit and they never really hit a huge load that I have seen.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> What would you consider to be a "huge load."
> 
> I watch _Gold Rush_ now and then and none of the miners have hit what I would consider a _bonanza._  Most have worked very hard for the relatively small amounts of gold they've found.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least they hit something. The guys on Finding Bigfoot and Ghosthunters have been on for years and have never found anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those shows suck.  Did you hear that?  OMG, DUDE, did you hear THAT?    They think every sound is a ghost or a big foot, when it could be practically anything.  So stupid.
Click to expand...


That show is nothing more than a bunch of adults scaring themselves in the dark.


----------



## mdk

ChrisL said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've only watched them a few times.  It really pisses me off that they have these shows on channels like the History Channel and Discovery Channel though, AND they will play them all night long.  What a rip off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> History channel used to have great shows about actual history...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it used to be the Hitler Channel. I used to watch Biography every night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hitler Channel?  Never heard of it.    Do you mean the History Channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years ago The History Channel seemingly only contained programs predominately about WWII. That is around the same time I stopped watching and ordered the The History Channel 2 which had more interesting programs about World History. Sadly it slipped into the reality show nonsense and jazz about aliens as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember when the History channel and Discovery channel actually showed programs that were related to the history and discovery.  Lol.  I think with cable TV, you should be able to pick and choose all of your own channels, that would put some pressure on some of these networks to put out some quality programming instead of taking the easy, cheap way out and showing reruns of pawn shop shows all night long.  It's a total rip off!
Click to expand...


I've been debating for months if I should cancel my cable altogether b/c most shows I watch I can download or watch off Net-flicks, Hulu, or Amazon Prime.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> History channel used to have great shows about actual history...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it used to be the Hitler Channel. I used to watch Biography every night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hitler Channel?  Never heard of it.    Do you mean the History Channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years ago The History Channel seemingly only contained programs predominately about WWII. That is around the same time I stopped watching and ordered the The History Channel 2 which had more interesting programs about World History. Sadly it slipped into the reality show nonsense and jazz about aliens as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember when the History channel and Discovery channel actually showed programs that were related to the history and discovery.  Lol.  I think with cable TV, you should be able to pick and choose all of your own channels, that would put some pressure on some of these networks to put out some quality programming instead of taking the easy, cheap way out and showing reruns of pawn shop shows all night long.  It's a total rip off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been debating for months if I should cancel my cable altogether b/c most shows I watch I can download or watch off Net-flicks, Hulu, or Amazon Prime.
Click to expand...


I don't even watch a LOT of television, but I would be afraid to cancel cable entirely, I think.    I do wish I could pick my own channels though.  There are a lot of channels I could do without.


----------



## rightwinger

mdk said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> History channel used to have great shows about actual history...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it used to be the Hitler Channel. I used to watch Biography every night
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hitler Channel?  Never heard of it.    Do you mean the History Channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years ago The History Channel seemingly only contained programs predominately about WWII. That is around the same time I stopped watching and ordered the The History Channel 2 which had more interesting programs about World History. Sadly it slipped into the reality show nonsense and jazz about aliens as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember when the History channel and Discovery channel actually showed programs that were related to the history and discovery.  Lol.  I think with cable TV, you should be able to pick and choose all of your own channels, that would put some pressure on some of these networks to put out some quality programming instead of taking the easy, cheap way out and showing reruns of pawn shop shows all night long.  It's a total rip off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been debating for months if I should cancel my cable altogether b/c most shows I watch I can download or watch off Net-flicks, Hulu, or Amazon Prime.
Click to expand...

 
I'm in the same boat....I watch mostly Netflicks at night. They have a lot of good documentaries


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When it used to be the Hitler Channel. I used to watch Biography every night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler Channel?  Never heard of it.    Do you mean the History Channel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Years ago The History Channel seemingly only contained programs predominately about WWII. That is around the same time I stopped watching and ordered the The History Channel 2 which had more interesting programs about World History. Sadly it slipped into the reality show nonsense and jazz about aliens as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember when the History channel and Discovery channel actually showed programs that were related to the history and discovery.  Lol.  I think with cable TV, you should be able to pick and choose all of your own channels, that would put some pressure on some of these networks to put out some quality programming instead of taking the easy, cheap way out and showing reruns of pawn shop shows all night long.  It's a total rip off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been debating for months if I should cancel my cable altogether b/c most shows I watch I can download or watch off Net-flicks, Hulu, or Amazon Prime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat....I watch mostly Netflicks at night. They have a lot of good documentaries
Click to expand...


I don't ever watch shows online.  Maybe I should give that a try one of these days.


----------



## rightwinger

The major networks now fill their airtime with reality shows. Watch the fat guy lose weight, who is the best singer?, who can dance? Who should this cute guy date?

It used to be you could escape to the cable networks but now they are even worse with Search for ancient aliens, watch the pawn star guys yell at eachother, wanna see a guy get eaten by a snake?


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> The major networks now fill their airtime with reality shows. Watch the fat guy lose weight, who is the best singer?, who can dance? Who should this cute guy date?
> 
> It used to be you could escape to the cable networks but now they are even worse with Search for ancient aliens, watch the pawn star guys yell at eachother, wanna see a guy get eaten by a snake?



I do want to see a guy get eaten by a snake!    Now that sounds like some good reality TV.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major networks now fill their airtime with reality shows. Watch the fat guy lose weight, who is the best singer?, who can dance? Who should this cute guy date?
> 
> It used to be you could escape to the cable networks but now they are even worse with Search for ancient aliens, watch the pawn star guys yell at eachother, wanna see a guy get eaten by a snake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to see a guy get eaten by a snake!    Now that sounds like some good reality TV.
Click to expand...

 
Actually, they made you watch a two hour show where the snake never did more than lick the guy


----------



## mdk

rightwinger said:


> The major networks now fill their airtime with reality shows. Watch the fat guy lose weight, who is the best singer?, who can dance? Who should this cute guy date?
> 
> It used to be you could escape to the cable networks but now they are even worse with Search for ancient aliens, watch the pawn star guys yell at eachother, wanna see a guy get eaten by a snake?



That seems to be more NBC's schtick more so than the other major networks. They do have a few gems on though, I love Parks and Recreation.


----------



## Gracie

The only reason I have not dumped cable is due to Survivor, Dual Survivor, Game Of Thrones, Master Chef and a scant few other show I watch.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The major networks now fill their airtime with reality shows. Watch the fat guy lose weight, who is the best singer?, who can dance? Who should this cute guy date?
> 
> It used to be you could escape to the cable networks but now they are even worse with Search for ancient aliens, watch the pawn star guys yell at eachother, wanna see a guy get eaten by a snake?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do want to see a guy get eaten by a snake!    Now that sounds like some good reality TV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, they made you watch a two hour show where the snake never did more than lick the guy
Click to expand...


Lame.   

Seriously though, I saw a show once where they claimed a snake ate a man.  It had only half swallowed him and it died, IIRC.  I don't remember what show that was, but it was one of those animal planet type shows.  I wish I could remember more about the details.  I don't know if the man was already dead when the snake tried to eat him or what the story was.


----------



## ChrisL

Gracie said:


> The only reason I have not dumped cable is due to Survivor, Dual Survivor, Game Of Thrones, Master Chef and a scant few other show I watch.



I love the food network channels.


----------



## Wyld Kard

*TV Shows that suck*

The Jersey Shore

Here Comes Honey Boo Boo

The Jerry Springer Show

American Idol

Keeping Up With The Kardashians

Cops


----------



## Roadrunner

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jokes are terrible; and fat people shouldn't have their unhealthy lifestyles glorified.
Click to expand...

I saw a commercial for that show, and that fat pig woman was chugging eggnog from a half-gallon carton.

I wanted to vomit.


----------



## Roadrunner

Grimm

Some guy feeding worms to a woman who was really a bird, so she could develop a golden thyroid tumor.

Come on, that was just too stupid.


----------



## ChrisL

Wildcard said:


> *TV Shows that suck*
> 
> The Jersey Shore
> 
> Here Comes Honey Boo Boo
> 
> The Jerry Springer Show
> 
> American Idol
> 
> Keeping Up With The Kardashians
> 
> Cops



I like Cops!!  I also like American Idol at the beginning when they show all the bad singers.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Roadrunner said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jokes are terrible; and fat people shouldn't have their unhealthy lifestyles glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a commercial for that show, and that fat pig woman was chugging eggnog from a half-gallon carton.
> 
> I wanted to vomit.
Click to expand...


It's terrible. It's not that fat people can't be funny. Kevin James on King And Queens was funny.  John Belushi in Animal House was epic. But the Mike And Molly producer is the same fag that produced Roseanne...and it's this I just broke a chair cos I'm fat crap humor.


----------



## ChrisL

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think The Big Bang Theory is insufferable and unfunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you said that about Mike and Molly, which is created by the same d-bag creator; then I'd agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I like Mike and Molly.  Fat people are hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The jokes are terrible; and fat people shouldn't have their unhealthy lifestyles glorified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw a commercial for that show, and that fat pig woman was chugging eggnog from a half-gallon carton.
> 
> I wanted to vomit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's terrible. It's not that fat people can't be funny. Kevin James on King And Queens was funny.  John Belushi in Animal House was epic. But the Mike And Molly producer is the same fag that produced Roseanne...and it's this I just broke a chair cos I'm fat crap humor.
Click to expand...


I liked Roseanne too.  Lol.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Gracie said:


> The only reason I have not dumped cable is due to Survivor, Dual Survivor, Game Of Thrones, Master Chef and a scant few other show I watch.



You could always catch them on Netflix, Hulu, DVD. You'd save a ton of money. The reason I haven't dropped cable is sports. Sports are keeping cable in business.


----------



## Gracie

But you can watch them on netflix, hulu, dvd too.


----------



## ChrisL

I don't know about watching all of my shows on the computer.  I think I would miss my big TV.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> I don't know about watching all of my shows on the computer.  I think I would miss my big TV.


 
Most new tvs have internet access to Netflix, Hulu, Youtube and others
If not, you can pay $35 for Chromecast and show everything on your computer


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about watching all of my shows on the computer.  I think I would miss my big TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most new tvs have internet access to Netflix, Hulu, Youtube and others
> If not, you can pay $35 for Chromecast and show everything on your computer
Click to expand...


I know, but I still like watching shows on my big screen television.  It's just not the same on the computer!  

Also, sometimes the computer acts up.  I wouldn't mind watching some things on it, but the computer is just not reliable enough or good enough for me to get rid of my cable.  When they make one with a 40-inch screen . . . .


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about watching all of my shows on the computer.  I think I would miss my big TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most new tvs have internet access to Netflix, Hulu, Youtube and others
> If not, you can pay $35 for Chromecast and show everything on your computer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, but I still like watching shows on my big screen television.  It's just not the same on the computer!
> 
> Also, sometimes the computer acts up.  I wouldn't mind watching some things on it, but the computer is just not reliable enough or good enough for me to get rid of my cable.  When they make one with a 40-inch screen . . . .
Click to expand...

 
The point is that you no longer have to watch on your computer. You can link it directly to your 60 inch flatscreen


----------



## Roadrunner

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I have not dumped cable is due to Survivor, Dual Survivor, Game Of Thrones, Master Chef and a scant few other show I watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always catch them on Netflix, Hulu, DVD. You'd save a ton of money. The reason I haven't dropped cable is sports. Sports are keeping cable in business.
Click to expand...

LSU football keeps me subscribed to Direct TV.

The rest of the year sucks, but, I have to have it.


----------



## Politico

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about watching all of my shows on the computer.  I think I would miss my big TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most new tvs have internet access to Netflix, Hulu, Youtube and others
> If not, you can pay $35 for Chromecast and show everything on your computer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, but I still like watching shows on my big screen television.  It's just not the same on the computer!
> 
> Also, sometimes the computer acts up.  I wouldn't mind watching some things on it, but the computer is just not reliable enough or good enough for me to get rid of my cable.  When they make one with a 40-inch screen . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that you no longer have to watch on your computer. You can link it directly to your 60 inch flatscreen
Click to expand...

The point is it is still going through your computer. And there is still no simple change the channel interface.


----------



## rightwinger

Politico said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about watching all of my shows on the computer.  I think I would miss my big TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most new tvs have internet access to Netflix, Hulu, Youtube and others
> If not, you can pay $35 for Chromecast and show everything on your computer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, but I still like watching shows on my big screen television.  It's just not the same on the computer!
> 
> Also, sometimes the computer acts up.  I wouldn't mind watching some things on it, but the computer is just not reliable enough or good enough for me to get rid of my cable.  When they make one with a 40-inch screen . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that you no longer have to watch on your computer. You can link it directly to your 60 inch flatscreen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is it is still going through your computer. And there is still no simple change the channel interface.
Click to expand...

 
HDMI1 to HDMI2 is pretty simple


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about watching all of my shows on the computer.  I think I would miss my big TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most new tvs have internet access to Netflix, Hulu, Youtube and others
> If not, you can pay $35 for Chromecast and show everything on your computer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, but I still like watching shows on my big screen television.  It's just not the same on the computer!
> 
> Also, sometimes the computer acts up.  I wouldn't mind watching some things on it, but the computer is just not reliable enough or good enough for me to get rid of my cable.  When they make one with a 40-inch screen . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that you no longer have to watch on your computer. You can link it directly to your 60 inch flatscreen
Click to expand...


You think I know how to do that?    I am NO computer genius, let me tell you.  As a matter of fact, although I love doing things on the computer, I find it to be one of the MOST annoying machines ever created!  If I can avoid messing with it all, I will.


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about watching all of my shows on the computer.  I think I would miss my big TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most new tvs have internet access to Netflix, Hulu, Youtube and others
> If not, you can pay $35 for Chromecast and show everything on your computer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, but I still like watching shows on my big screen television.  It's just not the same on the computer!
> 
> Also, sometimes the computer acts up.  I wouldn't mind watching some things on it, but the computer is just not reliable enough or good enough for me to get rid of my cable.  When they make one with a 40-inch screen . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that you no longer have to watch on your computer. You can link it directly to your 60 inch flatscreen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is it is still going through your computer. And there is still no simple change the channel interface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HDMI1 to HDMI2 is pretty simple
Click to expand...


Sure it is.  Lol.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about watching all of my shows on the computer.  I think I would miss my big TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most new tvs have internet access to Netflix, Hulu, Youtube and others
> If not, you can pay $35 for Chromecast and show everything on your computer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, but I still like watching shows on my big screen television.  It's just not the same on the computer!
> 
> Also, sometimes the computer acts up.  I wouldn't mind watching some things on it, but the computer is just not reliable enough or good enough for me to get rid of my cable.  When they make one with a 40-inch screen . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that you no longer have to watch on your computer. You can link it directly to your 60 inch flatscreen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I know how to do that?    I am NO computer genius, let me tell you.  As a matter of fact, although I love doing things on the computer, I find it to be one of the MOST annoying machines ever created!  If I can avoid messing with it all, I will.
Click to expand...

 
Changing your source is on your TV remote not your computer
Even my wife figured out how to do it and she doesn't even know how to turn on a computer


----------



## ChrisL

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about watching all of my shows on the computer.  I think I would miss my big TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most new tvs have internet access to Netflix, Hulu, Youtube and others
> If not, you can pay $35 for Chromecast and show everything on your computer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, but I still like watching shows on my big screen television.  It's just not the same on the computer!
> 
> Also, sometimes the computer acts up.  I wouldn't mind watching some things on it, but the computer is just not reliable enough or good enough for me to get rid of my cable.  When they make one with a 40-inch screen . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that you no longer have to watch on your computer. You can link it directly to your 60 inch flatscreen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think I know how to do that?    I am NO computer genius, let me tell you.  As a matter of fact, although I love doing things on the computer, I find it to be one of the MOST annoying machines ever created!  If I can avoid messing with it all, I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Changing your source is on your TV remote not your computer
> Even my wife figured out how to do it and she doesn't even know how to turn on a computer
Click to expand...


Well you have to connect the computer to the television.  It's not as easy as just using your remote.  What's that mean?  MORE wires?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Roadrunner said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I have not dumped cable is due to Survivor, Dual Survivor, Game Of Thrones, Master Chef and a scant few other show I watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could always catch them on Netflix, Hulu, DVD. You'd save a ton of money. The reason I haven't dropped cable is sports. Sports are keeping cable in business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LSU football keeps me subscribed to Direct TV.
> 
> The rest of the year sucks, but, I have to have it.
Click to expand...


You can cancel the channels and just get the college football package.


----------



## featherlite

I finally cancelled Comcast a couple months go. I had everything bundled and was paying too much for something I don't use a whole lot.
Now my internet is cheap and reliable.
...for tv its roku, netflix, hulu plus & a few on regular tv . ( with chromecast)


----------



## PredFan

Hands down its:

Modern Family - it isn't funny at all, it's preachy and it irritates the hell out of me when they cut to one or more of the characters sitting down lecturing us on why what just happened is funny. Awful show, the worst.


----------



## mdk

featherlite said:


> I finally cancelled Comcast a couple months go. I had everything bundled and was paying too much for something I don't use a whole lot.
> Now my internet is cheap and reliable.
> ...for tv its roku, netflix, hulu plus & a few on regular tv . ( with chromecast)



I love my Chromecast. It may be one of the smartest purchases I've made last year.


----------



## Politico

rightwinger said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about watching all of my shows on the computer.  I think I would miss my big TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most new tvs have internet access to Netflix, Hulu, Youtube and others
> If not, you can pay $35 for Chromecast and show everything on your computer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know, but I still like watching shows on my big screen television.  It's just not the same on the computer!
> 
> Also, sometimes the computer acts up.  I wouldn't mind watching some things on it, but the computer is just not reliable enough or good enough for me to get rid of my cable.  When they make one with a 40-inch screen . . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is that you no longer have to watch on your computer. You can link it directly to your 60 inch flatscreen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is it is still going through your computer. And there is still no simple change the channel interface.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HDMI1 to HDMI2 is pretty simple
Click to expand...

And it still goes through your computer. Pretty simple.


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


> I finally cancelled Comcast a couple months go. I had everything bundled and was paying too much for something I don't use a whole lot.
> Now my internet is cheap and reliable.
> ...for tv its roku, netflix, hulu plus & a few on regular tv . ( with chromecast)



Who is your internet provider?  I mean, sure you can cancel your bundle package, but you still need internet.  I need high speed internet.


----------



## ChrisL

mdk said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally cancelled Comcast a couple months go. I had everything bundled and was paying too much for something I don't use a whole lot.
> Now my internet is cheap and reliable.
> ...for tv its roku, netflix, hulu plus & a few on regular tv . ( with chromecast)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Chromecast. It may be one of the smartest purchases I've made last year.
Click to expand...


I'm not familiar with all of these things.  I really don't watch TV that much.  There are a few shows that I actually watch, and then I have the food network which I love because I love cooking and learning new tips and techniques.  I've never been big into movies and things like that, so I never bothered with netflix, hulu or any of them.  I have no idea how they work or how much they cost.


----------



## featherlite

ChrisL said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally cancelled Comcast a couple months go. I had everything bundled and was paying too much for something I don't use a whole lot.
> Now my internet is cheap and reliable.
> ...for tv its roku, netflix, hulu plus & a few on regular tv . ( with chromecast)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your internet provider?  I mean, sure you can cancel your bundle package, but you still need internet.  I need high speed internet.
Click to expand...


Out here I think there's still Wave, Atlas, Clear wire. Really fast, dependable and cheap, compared to the big wigs... like Comcast and Century link.So far I've had no problems. 
When I was cancelling my Comcast they tried to add $300 onto my final bill and they couldn't even give me a direct answer what the $300 was for....lol it kept changing.


----------



## ChrisL

featherlite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally cancelled Comcast a couple months go. I had everything bundled and was paying too much for something I don't use a whole lot.
> Now my internet is cheap and reliable.
> ...for tv its roku, netflix, hulu plus & a few on regular tv . ( with chromecast)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your internet provider?  I mean, sure you can cancel your bundle package, but you still need internet.  I need high speed internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out here I think there's still Wave, Atlas, Clear wire. Really fast, dependable and cheap, compared to the big wigs... like Comcast and Century link.So far I've had no problems.
> When I was cancelling my Comcast they tried to add $300 onto my final bill and they couldn't even give me a direct answer what the $300 was for....lol it kept changing.
Click to expand...


Comcast sucks so bad.


----------



## MaryL

Moonglow said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do the antiques answer?
Click to expand...

Pawnstars is a weak equivalent of the UK Antiques road  show. Worst  show ever? Charlie's angels , or six million dollar man, three is company, all on my list of all time worst crap forced on us. I am reminded of that  Zappa  song about the slime from the video...


----------



## Moonglow

MaryL said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vegas Pawn Stars has a lot of educational matter, experts speaking to antiques and what not. But it's annoying that the Detroit version of it goes by the same name. That is crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do the antiques answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pawnstars is a weak equivalent of the UK Antiques road  show. Worst  show ever? Charlie's angels , or six million dollar man, three is company, all on my list of all time worst crap forced on us. I am reminded of Zappa's song about the slime from the video..
Click to expand...

I used to go see ol' Frank many summers at the zoo amphitheater in OKC...It was a hell of a party....


----------



## Moonglow

ChrisL said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally cancelled Comcast a couple months go. I had everything bundled and was paying too much for something I don't use a whole lot.
> Now my internet is cheap and reliable.
> ...for tv its roku, netflix, hulu plus & a few on regular tv . ( with chromecast)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your internet provider?  I mean, sure you can cancel your bundle package, but you still need internet.  I need high speed internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out here I think there's still Wave, Atlas, Clear wire. Really fast, dependable and cheap, compared to the big wigs... like Comcast and Century link.So far I've had no problems.
> When I was cancelling my Comcast they tried to add $300 onto my final bill and they couldn't even give me a direct answer what the $300 was for....lol it kept changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comcast sucks so bad.
Click to expand...

They all suck, and the prices do too, and you still get massive redundancy of the same shows being rebroadcast.....


----------



## MaryL

I am a Zapatisa.When Frank died, it broke my heart. But the slime keeps pouring out of the media, with sh*t like Walker, Texas ranger or Ghost whisperer. The slime never stops. Let alone Brian Williams, we are talking ultra slime  here.


----------



## ChrisL

Moonglow said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finally cancelled Comcast a couple months go. I had everything bundled and was paying too much for something I don't use a whole lot.
> Now my internet is cheap and reliable.
> ...for tv its roku, netflix, hulu plus & a few on regular tv . ( with chromecast)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your internet provider?  I mean, sure you can cancel your bundle package, but you still need internet.  I need high speed internet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out here I think there's still Wave, Atlas, Clear wire. Really fast, dependable and cheap, compared to the big wigs... like Comcast and Century link.So far I've had no problems.
> When I was cancelling my Comcast they tried to add $300 onto my final bill and they couldn't even give me a direct answer what the $300 was for....lol it kept changing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Comcast sucks so bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all suck, and the prices do too, and you still get massive redundancy of the same shows being rebroadcast.....
Click to expand...


Not to mention, they aren't all that reliable anyways.  I lose my cable and internet all the time.  One of these months, I'm going to have to add up all the time I've lost my cable/internet/phone for just to know for myself how many hours I've paid for that I haven't had access.  Effers.


----------



## boedicca

Gracie said:


> *Gold Rush*...cuz it's a crock of shit and they never really hit a huge load that I have seen.
> 
> *The Hunt For Bigfoot* shows cuz it's stupid.
> 
> Any and all *Housewives* shows cuz they are stupid.
> 
> *American Pickers* because they have NO CLUE what shit really is worth.
> 
> *Curse Of Oak Island* cuz they never find diddly squat so why watch for an hour. It's stupid too.
> 
> *Pawnstars*...because they are idiots, greedy, and it's all a bunch of bullshit. Even the store itself.
> 
> *Storage Wars*...because it's stupid. And fake. And the "stars" of it suck.
> 
> Anything I'm missing?




I'm going to hazard a guess that the plethora of celebrity rehab/cohabitating shows are horrifically hideous, but that's only from brief, involuntary exposure to their commercials.  Oh, and anything involving a Kardashian or a Hilton, for the same reasons.


----------



## MaryL

Ice  road truckers. All all those scuba men  under the ice with cameras risking their lives for that  crap? How about a show devoted to all those  gutsy  people that put up with this crap?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryL said:


> Fantasy Island.  Starsky and Hutch, Little house on the prairie. Sorry, kids. They were cloying and  ham handed dreck.


sorry that Starsky and Hutch was too mature for you.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Every show on tv sucks the 1000th time they run it, which is pretty much standard practice now on cable/satellite now


----------



## ChrisL

There are too many suck shows to list.  It would take all day.


----------



## Gracie

I still HATE that stupid show Little Women L.A. 
What a bunch of nasties. Hateful, mean, obnoxious and they act stupid. Especially when the guys want to fight. I thought Dwarf Tossing was crude? They don't seem to mind making asses of themselves on TV, then complain when people look at them because they act like asses.


----------

